# Add AVRCP 1.3+ compatibility to Sense 3.6-4.0 ROMS.



## john_matrix

Hello,
I've recently noticed that all Sense 3.6-4.0 ROMS don't have any Bluetooth AVRCP 1.3+ profiles compatibility.
For me who using a car kit with a Bluetooth streaming audio capability, this is annoying because I would like to use my steering wheel in order to change tracks, view on the display the track title and any others ID3 metadatas.

This could be useful to persons in a similar situation of mine?

So, I would like to ask Bluetooth masters and Sense ROMS developers if this is possible to add this functionnality to Sense ROMS?
To be honest, I don't know exactly how to start this operation (I don't have a big qualification about Android ROMS programming) but it could be a good opportunity to learn how Android works.

I thank all those who respond to this message.

Note: RSAP compatibility can be added too? or a hardware limitation is present on the Sensation which can prevent this feature?


----------



## daheufster

Funny,

I was looking/thinking in the same way but then to see if rSAP can complete the Bluetooth issue regarding sense 4 for HTC Sensation.. hmm


----------

